

Toilets prevent rape. - ebahnx
http://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2014/jun/01/girls-toilet-rape-murder-anger-embarrassment

======
josefresco
Security is the problem, not so much sanitation. Both are in fact problems,
but I think security is the one aspect that failed these two girls.

